# My dumbo betta males



## nataliey (Dec 11, 2012)

Here are some of my male dumbo's


----------



## Drafeara (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG they are beautiful or should I say handsome lol. I love dumbo betta


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I really like the black and white ones


----------



## nataliey (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you i currently only breed dumbo bettas, these are all HMPK males but i do have a HM dumbo male he's very pretty il try find and post a photo of him.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

So oretty
I wish I had one! Lol


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Woah.... The first 1 is NICE.*

I don't see too many charcoal colored bettas like that. 


Also why are their pectoral fins so shredded? 
Is it typical problem with these types of bettas?
What brand/type of food do you feed all your fish?

You mentioned breeding, but how much do you normally sell your bettas for? 

I hear there's not many varieties of bettas in the UK.

Nicely decorated tanks. Not sure where you find the time keep everyone happy.


----------

